# Possible Miscarriage



## ParisAnne (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey ladies. This is my first time posting here. I got a call from my sister this morning. I'm pretty sure I know the answer, as does she, but I thought I'd run it past you guys since I've never experienced it, just listened to you ladies talk about it on ocassion.

She is sure she ovulated on Sat the 10th, 11th at the latest. She tracks her fluid. She had unprotected sex on the 13th, thinking this would be safe. I've told her before, no it isn't, that's just too close. I know they say the egg doesn't stick around long, but I'm not sure how long. I guess I also need to take out TCOYF book again and read up. I gave her this book years ago and that's how she knows her cycle. Anyways, she should be premenstral about now, but it should still be 6-7 days away. She started spotting this morning. I told her she was probably miscarrying, and that's what she figured too, but she always calls her big sis for these questions  Does that sound about right to you guys?

She also wanted to know, if she is miscarrying, what will that mean to her cycle? Will she bleed for several days like she's having her period and then her cycle will pick back up again, or what?

ParisAnne mom to dd 10/4/01


----------



## Lexymama (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't know the answer to your question, but if you move this post into trying to conceive you will probably get more responses.


----------



## ParisAnne (Jul 18, 2004)

Alright thanks. I also posted under New members to introduce myself as weel.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

No I do not think she is miscarrying. At 6-7 days before AF is due she is most likely getting implantation spotting or AF is coming early. A fertilized egg will implant 5-10days after ovulation. Since she is only watching for fluid it is quite likely that she did not ovulate until after the 10th. Where she is at in her cycle it is time for implantation.

IF she was further along and AF was actually late then spotting MAY indicate miscarriage, but it can also mean further implantation or the spotting/bleeding that some women get when AF would have been due. IF she was miscarrying(imo she's not) then the bleeding normally lasts around a week, may be heavier than usual or last longer than usual but that all depends on how far along in a pg she would be.


----------



## ParisAnne (Jul 18, 2004)

Crap, you're right. I didn't even think about implantation spotting. I would think this would make it the right time for that. I don't see how it could be her period though. Her cycle is very regular and from what I remember reading your period just doesn't come early (for no reason) She's pretty sure of her O time, even if she's a day or two off in one way or the other, it's just to early to be getting her period.

(sorry it's been a while talking about this stuff, so I forget all the abbreviations used)


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Sometimes now and then a persons cycle will just come early. All sorts of things can cause a person to ovulate earlier than normal, the time from O to AF would stay the same but ovulation would be earlier.

Mucous can help predict o, but to get an even better idea she should be charting cervical position and temperature too. Especially if she's trying to prevent pregnancy.


----------

